# Ridley vs Specialized



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

anyone have experience on a Ridley and a Specialized to give me a comparison? I currently ride an 06 Tarmac Pro and it has been a good bike for me but it is time to upgrade. 

I am torn between a Ridley Noah and the S Works Tarmac SL2. I have looked around and can get for pretty much the same price. I have never ridden a Ridley before but that Noah looks pretty hot and has much more appeal than the Specialized. Looks aside though which is the better performer. Either bike will be built up with current comp., Zipp 303's and Campy Record.

By the way, I am not a racer, just a club cyclist. But I still enjoy being at the front of the pack and want a bike that climbs strong.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Noah is more of a sprinter's bike than a climber - Helium is the light weight choice for the climbers.


----------



## Metz (Aug 31, 2005)

*Ridley handling*

We have a bunch of guys on our team that are on Ridleys (we bought them through the Rildey team program) and what everyone seems to agree on is the handling. My Helium handles as well or better than any frame I've had. 

One of the guys on a Noah says it's the only frame he's had that he feels actually makes him a bit faster. Another came off an '06 Tarmac and he likes the Noah much better. However, he admits that the Tarmac never fit him properly. I will be ordering an '09 Noah once they are out, but you can probably get a great deal on an '08 since the new model is coming.

So....I think if you can get properly fit up on a Noah you will be very happy with it and you will love it's handling characteristics.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I heard the new Noah is too hot too handle and takes a bit of getting used too, it sure is one of the hottest looking bikes out there. http://www.thefastestbikeintheworld.com/index.php?id=models&language=english


----------

